# Disney



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

What do you know about Disney? My instinct has always been to avoid, but I have no facts. I am soon to visit inlaws who are big disney fans. Movies, stuff, their resorts and cruises. Even have disney time share. Please share any info you have so I can feel even more smug. :LOL


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Disney.html

This site has some interesting information and several books to read about the Disney evil empire.


----------



## mom2x (Apr 5, 2004)

you can look them up on www.responsibleshopper.org


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Disney is pretty evil, esp when it comes to sweat shops in China. I have also heard mixed things about their worker policies in the parks Maybe you could let the grandparents take you to Busch Gardens instead (if you are visting them in FL). I think BG is proably evil as well, just not on the same scale as Disney.

Although some things about Disney are cool. One yr someone my mother knows went to WDW, and there were *gasp* gay people having a party at Magic Kingdom. I think she is still boycotting them. I also love how the aritsts throw all kinds of weird drawings into the lame cartoon stuff. Like the story of how the word 'sex' might show up in the dust somehwere in Lion King. Ya gotta keep your sanity when you're working for the man.

EDT- I just checked out Staci's link, and there is a contiuning Boycott by some groups because Disney offers health care benefits to gay couples living together. I think the next time I go to WDW, will be the first time I can go without some sort of guilt. lol


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

I am glad they are gay friendly but that could never warm my heart to a company that uses sweated labour in the developing world, especially when they pretend to be so child friendly. Sweated labour means human beings are treated in a degraded fashion, worked incredibly long hours for subsistence wages. It means children are growing up malnourished, and the workers may often work in dangerous conditions ie. chemicals being breathed in, form a trade union or join one in fear of their lives...etc.

It is always best to look at the whole picture.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

It always is good to look at the whole picture.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

Yeah. I mean, President Clinton blows the sax and led a gay friendly administration but that didn't stop him obliterating large parts of Kosovo, and Iraq with bombs, supporting sanctions against Iraq which are estimated to have helped starve to death over half a million Iraqi children etc. I didn't see any moves on his part to stop the use in Kosovo and Iraq of radioactive weaponry ie. bombs tipped with depleted uranium which evidently has led to hundreds and thousands of deformed babies, leukemias and so on and so forth in the local populations. He also brought in legislation that put time-limits on social security, which hurts the very poor.

No. I like to look at the whole picture.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't like Disney's portrayal of women either (though we are big fans of original fairy tales, but that is another story).

An interesting comparison of female leads in stories is Pocahantus (sp?) and Mulan. Poca. was made in the limelight with many male cartoonists. Poca. looks like a Barbie doll while her friend looks like a more natural human woman. Mulan on the otherhand, was a little project run by a woman who kept it under the cover and out of sight of the powers that be for a long time. She insisted that Mulan have a natural body shape and that Mulan be a strong woman on her own. By the time the higher ups got wind of it, most of the cartooning was complete so Mulan was released with the project manager's vision and hence Mulan is about the only female character that looks like a real woman instead of a pneumatic sex toy.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

While Disney does pretty terrible portrayals of most fairy tales, Disney didn't invent the absent or dead parent. Long before there was Disney, there was Hans Christian Anderson (Little Mermaid-- which is actually a terribly, terribly sad tale, in general). Beauty and the Beast, originally an old French fairy tale about redemption and a little bit of sibling lust thrown in. Disney basically made it a love story with a character not related to beast, but it still is about redemption. Grimm Brothers -creators of childhood gore, basically. But check out the book The Uses of Enchantment for one person's take on the deeper aspects of fairy tales.

I have to say that Disney tends to 'pretty-up' these tales and I think that does a dis-service to the tales themselves, which are darker and deeper than Disney can handle.

The lack of parents in children's stories is basic to the plots, and not something Disney created. It's hard to have an adventure of any kind with a parent around. The Secret Garden, The Little Princess, 5 Children and It, Artemis Fowl, Harry Potter, Island of The Blue Dolphins, Matilda, Ella Enchanted, and I could go on and on and on, have parents who are dead or otherwise totally incapacitated. I believe that fairy tales are often manifestations of universal fears and desires.

I maintain that Disney only stole the ideas and did not create them.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/films.asp


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

ot, that snopes link was a good read!


----------



## niblet (Jan 12, 2002)

:

ugh. i'm old enough to remember when song of the south was released (or re-released) in theatres in the early '70's. what a racist piece of claptrap. and there was a scene - if i remember correctly - of a boy getting chased or gored by a bull. i got hysterical and mom had to take me out of the theatre.







:

i'm glad it's not released to video.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delicious*
ot, that snopes link was a good read!

Oh sorry...I forgot my usual disclaimer that snopes is addictive and you can spend hours there...sorry.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Fairy tales and Follk tales were never meant to be kept from children, specifically. Stories are a part of culture. In fact, childhood itself is a relatively new concept. Oral telling of tales is as old as the spoken word. And when the stories were told around the fire, the children were not shuttled off to bed in the west wing of the caves.

The Grimm brothers themselves didn't even make up the tales, they were stories they heard from the german people (mostly women) and they just wrote them down. Fairy tales are full of myth and lesson. A little bit real and lot about symbolism.


----------



## Rhonwyn (Apr 16, 2002)

My kids actually prefer the darker Grimm brothers' versions, but there is big difference between processing a story aurally (sp?) and processing a story visually. Stories you only hear can be made as scary as you want in your mind while visual stories can be overwhelming and scarier than you can handle. My kids have a lot of disdain for Disney cartoons that are based on Fairy Tales.

Disney movies they prefer are the old ones like That Darn Cat, Herbie the Love Bug, and the Apple Dumpling Gang.

One thing I really don't like about the Disney cartoon movies is all the merchandizing and massive marketing that come along with it. Ughh!


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Just have to put my two cents in...

The "snopes" website says that in The Little Mermaid the "erection" that everyone sees is actually the ministers knee under his tunic. I have that movie and my dh and I watched that part. I'm sorry, but that doesn't look like any knee to me!

I've heard rumors that Disney is affiliated with the pornography industries. Has anyone heard this? A friend of mine told this to me, but I haven't checked it out yet...

Shannon


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a problem with the sadistic portrayal of the woman being tied up and gloated over in the older version of That Darn Cat. It's positively grimm and dark. Have you seen That Darn Cat recently? If thesubliminal Little Mermaid thing bothers you, I promise that you will be horrified at the scene I'm talking about. It's absolutely sick.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

subscribing


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
I have a problem with the sadistic portrayal of the woman being tied up and gloated over in the older version of That Darn Cat. It's positively grimm and dark. Have you seen That Darn Cat recently? If thesubliminal Little Mermaid thing bothers you, I promise that you will be horrified at the scene I'm talking about. It's absolutely sick.

Sorry. Sometimes I lose my posts or forget to keep checking for other replies. I just read this today and have not seen That Darn Cat. I'm not sure exactly what the scene is, but just from your brief description, I know it's a movie I would never want to see or want my dc's to see!

S.


----------



## AppleOrangePear (Apr 17, 2004)

:LOL MY Dh's friend in Highschool is Poca : LOL Seriously though they used some of her facial features to draw up the Disney movie character..

I live in FLorida so its hard to avoid everything disney.. LOL We will go there eventually however i dont see a need in having disney movies and paraphenalia at home.. I believe we can leave it as a magical place there.. go every few yrs not every month.. relatives of mine are big disney fanactics

We recently went to sea world and though i wasnt fond of the whole beer brewing and how i hear about some of the animals though we still went..

I have to admit i wasnt so aware of the sweat shops and disney.. my sis is adopting her daughter from China and sis is a big disney fan.. will have to let her know : LOL


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

As they say in Hollywood, "Don't muck with the mouse!"


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*
I think Disney is trying to take over the world!

:LOL

S.


----------



## nikkiaaron2017 (9 mo ago)

Stacie said:


> BADなネットビジネス詐欺や副業詐欺から救うダークヒーロー｜令和副業時代のBADな副業詐欺に注意！副業やネットビジネスの「不安」を一撃解決【口コミ&評判から副業検証】 – 副業BADMAN
> 
> This site has some interesting information and several books to read about the Disney evil empire.


I've been trying to find this site again FOREVER...do you know where it went? This is not where it takes you anymore 😩😩


----------

